# Change location of favorites through registry



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

hey guys. listen, i was just wondering, is there a way to set Favorites to be in a different folder? i mean, i like to keep all my files on a separate hd all-together, in case anything happens, and i like to keep my favorites safe also. so, i need so that every time favorites change, i add something, etc., it doesn't go to c:?windows/favorites, but instead to f:/my documents/favorites for example. can i do this, i mean through the registry, i guess this is the only way?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Move the favorites folder. Drag and drop it to wherever you like. Windows will track it and make the Registry entries for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

reaaally? wow, that's great. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello,

This is interesting. Could I have my favourites folder on the desktop? It would save having to open IE to get to it. My favourites link under start disappeared some time ago!!

Thanks.
T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
You can restore the Favorites to your Start menu if you've TweakUI. Can downloaded it from -

http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp

Install the program,

Start->Settings->Control Panel->TweakUI->IE->Show Favorties on Start menu. Check that box and click on Ok!

BTW, I think moving the folder works pretty well. I moved it to another drive and everything working fine!

Thx for the info Mo


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks a lot pvc.

Will get Tweak UI - thanks for the link. Is this the one I always have trouble actually getting to work. It seems to hide itself
when opened. I know it ought to go to the control panel?

I will also try putting the favourites folder on the desktop and see how it works.

Did India beat South Africa today? (was it today?). I haven't had time to follow it yet this afternoon), and I'm shortly away to work again. Hope you keep well.

T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
TweakUI should solve the issue. Also can move the favorties folder... Thx to Mo.

About the match...plz check your PM


----------

